# Question miui



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

How do you get the market to stop saying download requires wifi when my data works fine?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mesmerbelly said:


> How do you get the market to stop saying download requires wifi when my data works fine?


Turn off the traffic monitor


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I deleted the app all together but no success any other reason


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mesmerbelly said:


> I deleted the app all together but no success any other reason


That's the only reason I am aware of. Probably better off disabling it rather than deleting it.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

How do u disable it


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mesmerbelly said:


> How do u disable it


Open the app and turn it off. Make sure to turn off the firewall too.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

No luck even after reboot ? Wtf


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I even reflashed g apps


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Mesmerbelly said:


> I even reflashed g apps


First off, Gapps are included in MIUI so that wouldn't have any impact. Try wiping cache/dalvik and re-flashing the rom.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

That fixed it up thanks and I knew gapps were included just thought it may help but thanks again I'm digging miui


----------

